# Đại lý quạt công nghiệp



## toaneriko (10/9/21)

Đặc điểm quạt công nghiệp thông gió

-Quạt thích hợp để lắp đặt cho những nới có diện tích rộng lớn nhờ khả năng làm việc hiệu quả của quạt.

-Lưu lượng khí lớn, đạt hiệu quả thông gió làm mát cao.

-Vận hành và bảo dưỡng dễ dàng, đơn giản có thể tháo lắp ngay tại xưởng.

- Quạt hút gió công nghiệp được thiết kế bằng tôn cứng, cánh quạt bằng inox đảm bảo độ bền và chắc chắn cao, tránh sự ăn mòn của môi trường.

-Vận hành thân thiện với môi trường, không thải khí độc hại tới sức khỏe.

-Thiết kế của quạt theo kiểu truyền động trực tiếp sử dụng điện áp 3 pha với tốc độ cao tạo lưu lượng thông hút gió lớn, độ ồn thấp.

Quạt thông gió công nghiệp là gì? Vai trò trong công nghiệp
Quạt thông gió công nghiệp là loại quạt phổ biến hiện nay, là một trong những hệ thống làm mát chuyên nghiệp dùng cho nhà xưởng, nhà máy... giúp lưu thông không khí, tản nhiệt, hút mùi, hút ẩm mang tới không gian sạch sẽ, thông thoáng, bảo vệ an toàn cho máy móc cũng như người lao động tốt hơn.
Quạt được lắp đặt trong công nghiệp với các vai trò sau:

-Giúp lưu thông không khí: quạt thông gió giúp  đẩy không khí nóng tù đọng từ bên trong ra bên ngoài, cung cấp nguồn không khí giàu oxy tạo sự thông thoáng, mát mẻ.
-Giảm thiểu nguy cơ ô nhiễm nơi làm việc:  Làm việc trong các nhà xưởng, nhà kho, trang trại chăn nuôi sẽ tạo ra các khí thải, khói, bụi gây ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tới sức khỏe người lao động. Lắp đặt quạt thông gió công nghiệp sẽ đẩy nguồn không khí bị ô nhiễm này ra bên ngoài tạo môi trường làm việc trong lành.
Tại sao nên lắp đặt quạt thông gió công nghiệp?
Hiện nay, trong các nhà xưởng, nhà kho, trang trại chăn nuôi. .. hệ thống làm mát là một trong những yếu tố quan trọng cần thiết ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe người lao động, vật nuôi. So với hệ thống làm mát khác, chọn lựa quạt thông gió công nghiệp là sự chọn lựa thông minh đơn giản và tiết kiệm chi phí nhất.
So với hệ thống làm mát như điều hòa thì quạt hút gió công nghiệp có thể tiết kiệm chi phistowis 60%.
Quạt thông gió công nghiệp được thiết kế với công suất mạnh mẽ, lưu lượng gió thổi lớn, sử dụng motor lõi đồng, phủ sơn tích điện giúp cách điện cách nhiệt an toàn tọa tuổi thọ cao, độ bền lớn và chịu được áp lực cao.
Nhà xưởng, khu công nghiệp là môi trường làm việc kín và bí có nhiều máy móc, con người làm việc tạo ra môi trường làm việc ô nhiễm ảnh hưởng tới kết quả làm việc của người lao động. Vì thế nhà xưởng luôn cần hệ thống thông gió công nghiệp để đẩy nguồn không khí ô nhiễm ra bên ngoài và quạt thông gió công nghiệp là giải phát tốt nhất với khả năng làm mát và lưu thông khí tốt.
Vai trò, ứng dụng quạt thông gió công nghiệp
Ngày nay, công nghiệp hóa ngày càng phát triển các công ty, doanh nghiệp sản xuất ngày càng được mở rộng. Nhu cầu đảm bảo sức khỏe con người trong các nhà máy ngày càng được chú trọng do lượng khói bụi, ô nhiễm do sản xuất tạo ra. Do đó, quạt công nghiệp thông gió được thiết kế hút gió với công suất lớn ngày càng được ưa chuộng làm thông thoáng vị trí làm việc giúp con người làm việc hiệu quả hơn, tăng năng suất lao động.


Với công suất lớn quạt thông hút gió công nghiệp được ứng dụng chủ yếu để:

-Thông gió, hút bụi, hút nhiệt, làm mát nhà xưởng công nghiệp: xưởng sản xuất cơ khí, may mặc, dệt len, giầy da, bao bì,..

-Thông gió, làm mát chuồng trại nuôi gia súc, gia cầm,..

-Thông gió, làm mát nhà kính trồng rau sạch, trồng hoa, trồng cây cảnh, vườn ươm cây giống,..

*CÔNG TY TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ERIKO*
Địa chỉ: Số 37-BT4-KĐT Mới Cầu Bươu-Xã Tân Triều-Huyện Thanh Trì-TP Hà nội.
Tel: *0965535848 * | MST: 0106240019 | Email: erikovn.sg@gmail.com
VP - Kho Hàng TP HCM: B22/2 đường Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, TP HCM


----------

